# Log on Waterton Canyon



## J Rock (May 19, 2005)

H20Kev and I spent the better part of an hour tonight pulling the log out after our run. Good luck and safe boating!

JK


----------



## D_T (Jul 14, 2004)

J Rock said:


> H20Kev and I spent the better part of an hour tonight pulling the log out after our run. Good luck and safe boating!
> 
> JK


Thank you!


----------

